# 2019 Nerowalker Strider 24 Tunnel



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2019 Nerowalker Strider 24 Tunnel being pushed by a Suzuki 300hp 4stroke (58 HOURS) and is sitting on a tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Lowrance HDS12, Minn Kota 80lb 24v ULTERRA trolling motor w/batteries &amp; on-board battery charger, JL Audio stereo system, (2) Power Pole 8ft BLADES, Atlas jackplate, Lenco Trim Tabs w/LED indicator switch, Suzuki digital rigging, transom boarding ladder, easy access hatch to bilge, rear livewell w/recirculator, (2) storage compartments, rear facing cooler basket w/PALM cooler &amp; rod holders attached, riser box/ dry storage compartment, flip up bolster bucket seats behind the helm integrated into the T-Top, center console w/labeled switch panel &amp; glovebox, mid ship mounted PALM cooler underneath a seat frame with (2) flip up bolster bucket seats, (2) bow storage lockers, Blue LED deck lights all throughout, in the hull flood lights, T-Top mounted LED light bars and navigation lights.

Very unique custom-built aluminum 24ft tunnel rigged out properly for the serious angler. FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Priced at $59,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

